# Jaw jackers are in @ Marks



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Headed down to Marks on RT 14 tomorrow to get a pair of them. Just got off the phone with a buddy of mine that was already slobbering all over them..

While I was waiting for these to come in I manufactured a carry bucket that will hold for 4 Jawjackers and 4 rod combos in one 5 gallon pail.

Now if Mum Nature cooperates this year and gives us some walk on ice..............


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Can you post a pic of your bucket set up?????



papaperch said:


> Headed down to Marks on RT 14 tomorrow to get a pair of them. Just got off the phone with a buddy of mine that was already slobbering all over them..
> 
> While I was waiting for these to come in I manufactured a carry bucket that will hold for 4 Jawjackers and 4 rod combos in one 5 gallon pail.
> 
> Now if Mum Nature cooperates this year and gives us some walk on ice..............


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Can you post a pic of your bucket set up?????





















Posted two pix to give you better idea of what I done. Used 3 inch ID PVC pipe for jawjackers and 1 1/4 inch PVC pipe for rod holders. Drilled holes for rope handle after I removed wire handle for bucket. Used 1/4 " bolts for 3 " pipe cut 14 " long which is height of the bucket. For the rod holders cut 18 " long and used a 1 " slit to anchor rod and reel combo in place. Somebody on here may come up with better idea but for me this will work.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That is a sweet set up. Might have to copy it with a milk crate instead of a bucket. Nicely done!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Papa, great set up.That should keep all everything nice and organized. I also noticed the 2 new rods you bought are ready for action........Mark


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Went to Mark's today and picked up two more jaw jackers. That makes my six. Now the grandson wants his. I used dog name tags for my info. Mark the store looks great I'll be back in two or three weeks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I finally got the last bit of ice fishing gear on the floor last night before I left. I'm fully stocked to the gills. The only item I'm waiting on are the new combo's that look like small fly rod outfits which prevent line twist. I have over 35 shanties(hubs and flipovers) on hand and am willing to deal before the snow flies.............Mark


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Bucket set-up looks good Papaperch! I have an xtra bucket in my shed that may get a make over soon to try and just clean up my rod mess.

A while back (maybe 2 years now) there was some question about how many of these you could use per angler here in OH. Since you have 4 in your bucket and quackpot mentioned having 6........ has it been determined that these are legal TIP-UPS and not considered rods? Could run 6 of the jawjackers and still use a rod (or 2) in hand?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Russ - you are allowed 5 tip ups. The ODNR has classified the jawjacker as a tip-up. I printed a letter and am going to carry it with me during the ice season. The letter is available here in this forum. Just type in jawjacker in this search. These were discussed last year. The letter is from the maker of jawjackers to the ODNR.

Reason I am going to carry the letter is sometimes your local game protector is not up on the latest greatest. Some not all will write a ticket on a personal opinion. The rule states an ice angler may use 5 tip-ups and two hand held rods.

So my 4 is just a personal limitation. Even then I will be having a real bad day if I am using more than 2. I envision using them when the fish got lockjaw and I need a statistic edge to bring a few home for the pan.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

In the general regulations it says six tipups and two rods, I don't planning on using them all the time but they will be will me. I have to workon getting the grandsons now or he willtake mine. LOL He's almost big enough.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Your right quackpot the regs say 6, looks like its not only the wardens have trouble keeping up to date but me too.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yea you had me wondering so I had to double check. I copied the jawjacker email also. I covered mine with packing tape to make it protected. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Went to Mark's yesterday and picked up two JawJackers. Talked to Mark super nice guy. His store is worth a trip, has tackle for just about everything that swims in Ohio. I got stuff to cover spring walleye to fall steelhead. Good prices also.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

6 Tip Ups and 2 Handlines (or Rods) in Lake Erie and Ohio inland Waters - with the exception of Pymatuning. There, you may only use 5 Lines in total - but they can be of any combination that you wish to use.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

what i want to know is Mark going to soon be selling papas buckets???????


----------

